# Storing water



## tarabird224 (Feb 20, 2012)

This may be a bit basic, but I'm curious if there is a certain way to store water. Like is there a container you prefer? Am I supposed to but bleach or iodine in it when I first put the water in? Or should I just buy containers of plastic water bottles, which I hate to do because they're so bad for the environment. I think I already have a couple of those big blue 5 gallon ones somewhere that I haven't filled yet because I don't want to do it wrong. *sigh* I feel so behind everyone else.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is an excellent instructional video from youtube.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Besides the hot water tank, I have two 65 gal potable-water plastic tanks stored in the garage. They have been treated with chlorine, and are drained and refilled every year. 

We can get wash water from a spring-fed pond in a pasture a quarter mile from the house.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Another way of storing some water is to use plain water jugs from the store and when they are about 1/3-1/4 empty put them in your freezer. Once they freeze they help the efficiency of your appliance and they only take up a small area. We usually have 4-6 gals. between our 2 freezers. Not a lot but just another part of our water storage. If power goes out you'll have water available as needed. Don't overfill jugs tho.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok so I just started serious prepping. I drug home a free 300 gallon food safe liquid tote. After hoofing it into the back of my truck, shoving it over the fence, and dragging around the yard, and patting myself on the back... I realized I have zero knowlage on how to store that much water long term. So, not wanting to be drinking tadpole water during the end times I wandered into this thread. So according to this clip, I need +/-4,800 drops of non scented regular bleach!?!? Even if I repeated the process in a 5 gallon bucket I would have to do it 60 times. I'd really apprechiate it if someone had some pointers for mass water storage. Odds are I am going to drag at least one more of those puppies home before it is all over. Only drawback are they can't be taken in a bug out, one hole and all the water is gone, and same problem with contamination.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Um ok.. found a site using the 16 dropps per gallon formula that stated 3 tablepoons will treat a 55 gallon drum. Ok so: 300/55gal.=5.454545 treatments. The treatment is 3 tablespoons so, 3x5.454545= 16.4 (rounded) tablespoons of bleach to treat my 300 gallon tote? Or am I gonna burn my gus out? I can hear the tote laughing at me from here..


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Where are you storing that tote? I keep mine in a dark, cool area and haven't yet needed any bleach.

If you fill with a hose, get/use one that's made for drinking water. (They're normally white).


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Too big to get it inside, so I have a shady spot next to the house and am going to build an enclosure to keep it out of direct sunlight. Just want to do it right before it is full of water... Don't want to count on 300 gal when tshtf just to find out it is nonpotable .


----------



## bonniejf2012 (Apr 6, 2012)

This is Just another Water Storage Comment, Not Relevant to The 300 Gals. Mentioned above (Though I AM Extremely JEALOUS!) I have been Storing water for about 2+ Years, Now I realize, I am SORELY LOW....I had My House water Off for about 3 HOURS Yesterday, and Had Not Yet Watered My Few Little Plants I have planted in My Garden, THAT Took 2 Gals.!! I save the MILK Jugs for Watering the Garden and For Washing Clothes (HA, HA, HA) Obviously, WHAT I have stored is Going to BE VERY Short!!! I store Drinking water in EVERY 2 Liter Bottle that comes into the House, as well as Water Bottles purchased and drank, then refilled...I have also started Buying Plastic 5 gallon Jugs filled with Spring Water, I have 4 so far!!! So, I OBVIOUSLY am VERY Short on water, I live in the City in California, and Feel like due to My Husbands Resistance as well as age, and My Own, we will HAVE to try to shelter in Place!! Anybody got ANY Suggestions on Where I can get FREE Bigger Containers????


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Try Craigslist, Freecycle for larger stuff and ask your local bakeries and grocery stores for 5gal buckets.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Storing water is counter-productive in the long run, unless you have a couple of hundred gallon totes in-ground or something. Why do I say this? Because water is HEAVY and BULKY. Sure, keep enough on hand to get you through dry spells or a period of safety quarantine, but once that point is reached, have a way to TREAT water. Bleach and a filter, boiling and a filter, or just a really kick-ass filter will generate potable water from stump water, and the filter is MUCH smaller than the amount of water it will prepare. What do I do? I have roughly a 21-day supply on hand (that's a crap ton b/c I have a family of five), but with my filters, the creek behind the house and my rain barrels, I can generate THOUSANDS of gallons. Want a quicky way to store 55 gallons of potable water? Go to a home salvage store (Habitat and the like) and inquire about water-heater pull-outs. Install the heater in line with your current heater, just dont power it/heat it. it's constantly refreshed when you use your hot-water line and available should you need it. Since it's not powered/heated, the only cost is the unit and the install. Since it's a "used" heater, it's cheaper (I've seen as low as $65 for a 55 gal unit) than a new one, and about the same price a decent steel or poly drum. Just my .02.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Water is extremely valuable and extremely necessary to stock up on. We're bugging in. We have 1500 gallons of water. The last thing I want to do is go around looking for water to haul back home after it hits the fan. It's going to be very dangerous to be outside wandering around in the first few months after the collapse. You do that, there's a good chance you won't be coming home.

The best way to stockpile water is to get recycled 55 gallon food barrels. A barrel is about two feet wide. An area of your basement floor that's 4 feet by 8 feet would hold 8 barrels and that's 440 gallons. Most people with a basement could have 2000 gallons of water or more, depending on their extra space and their needs. I can't put enough emphasis on having enough water.

I know that you have close access to water but most people don't.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

I did a little research locally and found a small company that refurbishes containers of all sorts. They have the 300 gallon totes for about 100 bucks (700 bucks retail) 55 gallon dorms are about 5 to 10 bucks and so on. Maybe there is something like that near you? Otherwise maybe find a company that makes food or mixes sauces? Ask them if you can buy used industrial containers (most likely crush the already)

Or make a drive to idaho and I can get you a couple (-:


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Filled my tote today (-: I think I am going to get another next week. Went a little light on the bleach. Let yall know how it holds up.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Kyhoti--I'm with BillS on this one...700 gallons and counting!!:2thumb:
And a Berkey with extra filters---I am not leaving this house.
30 gallon drums...10 for $100.


----------



## ReadyMom (Feb 25, 2011)

*I Have always recommended a 3-tier approach to water storage.This is what I have written for another forum and on my own EHP site:*

FIRST things FIRST! Consider beginning with an easy start: Water. 

Store at LEAST 1 gallon (preferably 3 gallons) per person per day. One gallon would be for consumption the rest for cooking and sanitation). NOTE: You could die after THREE (3) days without water! Don't forget to include water for your pets! Water storage can be completed in a 'three-tier' system:


• Store bought water you purchase and have on hand, ahead of time
• Clean, empty containers that you store and fill up when you have advance warning of an emergency situation.
• The ability to filter and purify water that you may need to collect after the first two water sources are used up. Coffee filters (to filter) and bleach (to purify) are the simplest methods.

FIRST thing you can do:

• *Start to collect empty beverage containers to store water!* Any plastic or glass container that previously held food or beverages such as 2-liter soda bottles or water, juice, punch or milk jugs, also may be used.


 :caution: IF you save milk jugs ONLY use those to store 'grey' water! The bacteria in milk can leach into the milk jug plastic and contaminate future water stored in that same container.  (_*So, use this water only for cleaning or flushing purposes!* *NOTE:* It is NOT recommended that your fill the milk jugs ahead of time for long-term storage. They tend to pop pin-hole sized leaks  . Keep the milk jugs and fill them if you see an emergency situation approaching. Then you can use this water quickly, and you will be emptying the container BEFORE they pop a leak! _  ).
• *To clean used jugs or bottles* for future water storage, put a few drops of bleach in the containers and fill with water. Let your jug/bottle soak for at least 20 min. Empty. Put cap back on and store till you are ready to fill.

• *Storage of jugs or bottles: *Store your (light-weight) empty containers in bags, boxes, closets, attics -- where ever you have room till you need them. If you have the room, you may prefer to store some of the jugs/bottles filled with water (_Remember: don't do this with the 'milk jugs'!_). The filled ones will be heavy. Make sure you choose a sturdy location. DO NOT store your containers directly on concrete floors. The chemicals from the concrete can leach through the plastic into your water! Place wood, old piece of carpeting, old towels, etc. on the concrete first.

You'll feel like an instant prepper with this FREE start! For more water information go here: Water Storage: General Information

A great source of basic water information can be found on the _GetPandemicReady_ website. Although the info was written for pandemic preparation ... it's good for any disaster preparation! (_disclosure: I am a co-founder of the GPR site_). Here are the three pages that you will find helpful in understanding your water preparation needs:

Water: Getting Started
Finding and Filtering
Water-Emergency Purification

*Starting your WATER preparations is an EASY-FREE start in getting your household prepared!* There may be some expense in considering a way to filter & purify your water, if you use up your stored water. There are cheap options and there are more expensive options. That's something that you should read a bit more about and then decide on, as you get more involved in your home preparation activities.

So ... start saving those containers and you're on your way to 'prepping' for an emergency!


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

JayJay said:


> Kyhoti--I'm with BillS on this one...700 gallons and counting!!:2thumb:
> And a Berkey with extra filters---I am not leaving this house.
> 30 gallon drums...10 for $100.


Same. I can purify water and replenish. However, like to bunker down for at least a few months while everyone runs around all crazy.


----------

